# Playing With Rainbows.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

My kitchen door has some heavy bevel edged glass panels in it, and today, with the low sun streaming through, was shining beautiful 'rainbows across' the room. I wondered if I could use this coloured light to snap a few unusual pics. This is the first time I have tried this, and the window for taking he shots was quite small as the sun moved. Therefore these were hurried snaps, rather than set up shots. If I try it again, I'll make sure everything is set up properly, with the camera on a tripod, and some proper backgrounds. See what you think....

Here's one of the rainbows cast by the sun/bevelled glass...










By putting the watch in the patch of colour, some nice images (IMHO!) were captured.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Great shots mate, esp the last one. No pot of gold tho, just a nice omega


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SWLABR



Later,

William


----------

